

Has Apple Really Ever Invented Anything? [video] - madmax108
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFeC25BM9E0

======
shadesandcolour
It's cute that he has to say that he's "not here to bash apple" so many times.
Clearly the whole point of your video is bashing them.

~~~
madmax108
I agree to some extent... but I guess it could also be seen as him trying to
ensure even fans of Apple hang around till the end of the video.

------
JacksonGariety
Has this guy really ever invented anything?

Does this guy really understand how invention works?

------
staticfish
My God, that guy is annoying.

